# No internet on 3G on Kindle Keyboard



## brondong (Jun 10, 2014)

I have no internet access on 3G, ok on WiFi, it never used to be a problem.

I get the message "There was an error encountered when processing your request"

Has anyone else got this problem?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

First thing I'd try is to toggle wireless off and then on. Often that resets things.

Next, try a restart via the menu: menu/settings/menu/restart. That will send it through the reboot sequence and, again, will reset things.

I would ask what you are trying to _do_ on the internet. More recent models have restricted what can be done via 3G to Amazon and wikipedia. This is because Amazon is paying for the cellular connection. It is possible that Amazon have now put the same restriction, somehow, on the Keyboard model as well, though that seems unlikely to me.

It's also possible your 3G receiver has gone bad. You can try contacting Kindle CS but, as it's out of warranty, probably the best you can hope for is a discount on a new device.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

This happened to my Kindle 3 as well a few days ago. I was trying to buy a book on the Kindle store and gave me the same error. Then it forced me to set up the Wi-Fi setting. I never had to use it till now. I'm guessing the receiver must of went bad.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

There could be a local outage in the cellular network (AT&T).  Unlikely, but possible.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

My 3G Kindle Keyboard lost its 3G in June.  I noticed it right after Brondong posted about it.  I hardly ever used it, so have no idea when I really lost it: it could have been months and months before or even longer.  I tested it several places at different times and it would not connect even to Amazon.  I never did call, although I should have.  I figured they wouldn't do anything.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My old K3 is soldiering on for my mother now. I visited her this weekend and put some née books on it using 3G with no problems (none of these newfangled wifi kicks haws for mom!). So they haven't shut off 3G to all K-3s yet. Of course I was downloading Amazon books rather than the surfing the Internet.


----------



## kc8172 (May 15, 2009)

Ooh😂, that's Bad if Amazon shut it off! I have an old 3G w/o the SO . It was even before the had the SO so I will try if after while and let you all know.  I used to use it for the internet all the time when I first got it, it was slow but exciting at the time. The K3 is still one of my favorites, I have tons of cases, lights & the audio is a big deal. I am probably the only one that used it for the audio books😃. I love my 2014 paperwhite but wish it had audio, and I don't care for the extra layer on the screen. Give and take either way I won't be without some type of e-ink device. Enough rambling I will post soon about the 3G issue.


----------



## kc8172 (May 15, 2009)

Ok so I am very disappointed with the removal of the 3G . I bought the original keyboard (before they had the Special Offers). I feel I should at least be grandfathered in. No email or mention that they were taking this way. In my opinion very poor customer service. Usually I am shouting from the rooftops about Amazon, but not this time. How much $$$ do they need? I understand they don't really care about this issue only selling devices, I will think twice before I buy another Kindle. 😰


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kc8172 said:


> Ok so I am very disappointed with the removal of the 3G . I bought the original keyboard (before they had the Special Offers). I feel I should at least be grandfathered in. No email or mention that they were taking this way. In my opinion very poor customer service. Usually I am shouting from the rooftops about Amazon, but not this time. How much $$$ do they need? I understand they don't really care about this issue only selling devices, I will think twice before I buy another Kindle. &#128560;


I don't understand what removal you're talking about. 

The OP in this thread basically has said that their 3G has stopped working. That can happen. The keyboard model is a 4 year old device -- that's ages in technology years.  The radio might just have gone bad. Or a local tower might be down. Others have reported that they have keyboard models where the 3G _is_ still working just as it ever has.

One difference in 3G on the keyboard vs later models is that on the keyboard it's basically unlimited -- assuming you have the patience to use the included browser. Later kindle models make it clear that 'browsing' over 3G is not available. You can download books from Amazon and check wikipedia but that's it. If you want to do anything further, you need to use WiFi.

But I don't think this is the issue the OP was talking about. It is _conceivable_ that Amazon could put a retroactive limitation on the keyboard 3G access. But another poster said she had similar problems and it was while trying to buy a book from Amazon. Can't see Amazon turning off THAT ability!  So it's more likely to be a hardware failure in both cases.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a Kindle Keyboard 3G. It's working fine for both book downloading and website surfing using 3G.


----------



## MelissaM (Jan 22, 2011)

I used to check my Facebook page until about two weeks ago it stopped working--on both 3G and wifi--unable to access FB.  I can still access the store on both, I believe. Downloading the "Amazon Daily" is continuing to work on 3G and wifi.


----------



## ebaxter (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a Kindle2 3G in the US.  I can use the 3G for the Kindle store or for syncing content but I can't browse to anything.  Since I can use the Kindle store it doesn't seem to be a hardware problem.  Does anyone know for sure if Amazon has limited surfing on the 3G while keeping the store available?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ebaxter said:


> I have a Kindle2 3G in the US. I can use the 3G for the Kindle store or for syncing content but I can't browse to anything. Since I can use the Kindle store it doesn't seem to be a hardware problem. Does anyone know for sure if Amazon has limited surfing on the 3G while keeping the store available? Thanks for your help.


Can't be sure but, as they disabled full browsing via 3G from the Touch onward, it wouldn't surprise me if they've retroactively shut it down on earlier devices that are out of warranty. You could ask Kindle CS but I'm not sure they'd know -- you may have to encourage them to push the question up to higher levels.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm still able to use the web browser on my Kindle Keyboard with 3G. I just tested it again by navigating to several websites, including Kboards.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So that sounds like they've not turned off access. Or, at least, not universally.


----------

